# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Huisartsen moeten zich aansluiten bij het Landelijk Schakelpunt

## Leontien

> Zorgverzekeraars zijn niet van plan huisartsen te dwingen zich aan te sluiten bij het Landelijk Schakelpunt, de opvolger van het elektronisch patiëntendossier (EPD).
> 
> Het is aan de huisartsen om te bepalen of het EPD tot norm wordt verheven. "De verzekeraars zullen zich daarbij afzijdig houden." Wel moedigen ze gebruik van het EPD aan. Pas als het EPD algemeen is geaccepteerd door huisartsen, zullen verzekeraars aansluiting verplicht stellen.
> 
> Het nieuwe EPD is omstreden. Volgens eerder gemaakte afspraken mogen vanaf 1 januari 2013 alleen nog gegevens worden uitgewisseld van patiënten die expliciet toestemming hebben gegeven. De organisatie achter het nieuwe patiëntendossier, de VZVZ, wil van die afspraken af, omdat nog maar weinig patiënten toestemming hebben gegeven.


nu.nl

Vind jij dat de huisartsen zich moeten aansluiten bij het Landelijk Schakelpunt of niet? Vind je dan ook dat de verzekeraars hen dat mogen opleggen of juist niet?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Hejo70

Ik vind dat huisartsen nergens bij aangesloten mogen worden , vanwege de wet op de privicie als dat moet vallen er doden want je verteld alles aan hem ook prive dingen en dat moet bij hun kunnen blijven en niet dat zij een gewetens bezwaar krijgen onafhankelijk blijven dat is wat ik graag wil.

----------


## Rugpijn62

Mijn huisarts heeft me al een brief gestuurd met het verzoek of ik hiervoor toestemming geef. Op zich sta ik wel positief en opzichte van koppeling van gegevens, zodat je niet steeds je verhaal hoeft te doen en er ook minder risico is op medicatiefouten. 
Ik zou met het formulier van de huisarts toestemming kunnen geven conform de informatiebrochure en ook meteen voor de verwijsindex. Echter, de informatiebrochure zat er niet bij en er stond nergens wat de verwijsindex is. Ik heb daarom het toestemmingsformulier nog niet ingestuurd, maar wel aan de huisarts om meer informatie gevraagd via de mail. Tot op heden geen antwoord.
Verder kon je ook toestemming geven via de site www.ikgeeftoestemming.nl, zo werd in de brief gezegd. Echter die site bleek nog niet in de lucht te zijn.

----------


## spond

Nee, huisartsen moeten niet worden verplicht hier aan mee te doen, zouden verzekeraars wel willen, iets wat ze zelf bedacht hebben.
Ik vind de combinatie ook niet kloppen, een verzekeraar die mijn medisch dossier 'bewaakt', fouten zullen al gauw gemaakt worden, het is net zoiets als een slager die zijn eigen vlees keurt. Verder moeten ze ook niet zo schijnheilig doen dat het allemaal superveilig is op het internet, we hebben al genoeg voorbeelden gezien dat het niet zo is.
Een patienten dossier kan je zelf ook aanleggen, en bij je dragen, vooral bij ouderen is een medicijnlijst ook belangrijk om te hebben.
Ik heb de assistente van mijn huisarts dit jaar gevraagd hoe dat gaat met het p.dossier, en dat ik daar niet aan mee wilde werken, zij wist ook van niks vertelde ze.
Pas als het zeker is dat het niet gekraakt kan worden, en als het uit handen van de zorgverzekeringen gaat, zal ik er over denken, maar qua veiligheid zal dit nooit gebeuren denk ik.

----------


## redeker

Ja zeker moeten alle mensen en doktors en alle Verzekeringen meedoen is heel veel veiliger en zekerde voor iedereen.
mensen die dat niet willen hebben waarschijnlijkiets te verbergen
Hoogachtend R.Kat en N.Selser-Kat en fam.

----------


## ishbel

Nee ik vind (ook) dat het gescheiden moet blijven. Verzekeraars hebben NIETS met mijn medische gegevens te maken. Ik heb bezwaar gemaakt tegen landelijk EPD en in principe gaat dat automatisch over met het nieuwe systeem. Maar anders zal ik het zeker aangeven dat ik niets in het nieuwe systeem mee wil.
Wel heb ik veel allergieën voor medicatie. Daarom draag ik een altijd een medikeeper bij me waar alle gegevens op staan.
In theorie is het nieuwe systeem alleen toegankelijk voor spoedartsen (huisarts of SEH) via een pasje. Maar wie geeft mij de garantie dat het pasje niet gebruikt wordt op een HAP door een assistente om alvast de gegevens uit te draaien als je naar een HAP toe gaat? En bij de SEH geldt hetzelfde: daar voert een triage verpleegkundige de gegevens in en geen arts.
Voor je het weet, liggen al je medische gegevens op straat.

----------


## redeker

Wat deze ishbel en spond.
Het normaal dat je een goede afspraak moet maken met de dokters en anderen.
EN EEN GARANTIE WORDEN EN KUNNEN ECHT NIET WORDEN GEGEVEN, is nooit uit tesluiten maar dat is het leven ook niet.
als je geen vertrouwen in de algemene mensen heeft dan is het leven heel heel moeilijk voor je zelf.
De negetieven zijn er altijd en zullen er ook blijven, maar de gevaren zijn zeker minder de voordelen als er iets naars gebeurd met je (ongeluken enz) is het veel heel veel veiliger, dan je privicy. rob

----------


## Hejo70

Jazeker heb ik iets te verbergen, mijn hele medische gegevens die hoeven nergens naar toe, iedereen wil tegenwoordig alles van je weten en het is nog niet waterdicht, hoevaak vinden mensen geen dingen op straat, en zeker u hoeft van mij niets te weten want u reageert nu al aggresief.

----------


## moonlady

De verzekeraars mogen dit zeker niet verplichten, het is aan de patient of hij zijn gegevens wel of niet kenbaar wil maken, in het vroegere epd kon je ook bepaalde dingen verbergen als je niet wilde dat iedereen( lees medici) dat kon zien. Als je er op tegen bent kun je dat gewoon kenbaar maken, alleen is alles nu uitgested, dus de site werkt ook nog niet. Nog even afwachten dus.

----------


## spond

Redeker, wat zou ik te verbergen hebben? Begrijp u niet, u schrijft dat alle verzekeringen mee moeten doen, maar het schakelpunt is opgezet door de zorgverzekeringen.
Wat vertrouwen in de mens aangaat; de overheid heeft afgelopen tijd herhaaldelijk bewezen niet opgewassen te zijn tegen hackers, de beste computerdeskundigen zeggen dat het epd gekraakt zal worden, is alleen een kwestie van tijd.
Het beste is op dit moment zelf een dossier bij houden,vertrouwen in de mens heb ik niet wat dit aangaat, u slaapt toch ook niet met de deur open?

----------


## ishbel

> Wat deze ishbel en spond.
> Het normaal dat je een goede afspraak moet maken met de dokters en anderen.
> EN EEN GARANTIE WORDEN EN KUNNEN ECHT NIET WORDEN GEGEVEN, is nooit uit tesluiten maar dat is het leven ook niet.
> als je geen vertrouwen in de algemene mensen heeft dan is het leven heel heel moeilijk voor je zelf.
> De negetieven zijn er altijd en zullen er ook blijven, maar de gevaren zijn zeker minder de voordelen als er iets naars gebeurd met je (ongeluken enz) is het veel heel veel veiliger, dan je privicy. rob


Dus mijn hele medische dossier op straat is belangrijker en veiliger dan mijn privacy?????? Dacht het toch niet!
Ik heb zelf 11 jaar in het medische circuit gewerkt. De laatste jaren als een receptioniste bij de algemene afsprakenbalie. Alle medewerkers bij de receptie hadden volledig toegang tot het volledige elektronische dossier van elke patiënt. Lang leve dus het nieuwe systeem waarbij geen papieren dossier meer wordt gebruikt. Absurd gewoon! In het oude systeem konden de medewerkers alleen zien dat patiënten afspraken hadden bij andere specialisten om te voorkomen dat er een dubbele afspraak gemaakt werd (tegelijk bij de oogarts en de chirurg bijvoorbeeld). Het elektronische dossier maakte het ook mogelijk dat leidinggevende in mijn dossier konden kijken, wat uiteindelijk tegen mij heeft gewerkt... Officieel mag het niet, maar het gebeurt wel degelijk.
Voor wat betreft het vertrouwen in de mensen: ik sta niet geheel onbevangen en volledig open tegen iedereen. Ik heb altijd enige reservering wat alleen maar gezond is. Het mag duidelijk zijn dat niet alle mensen goede bedoelingen hebben.  
Ook tegenover artsen sta ik niet meer onbevangen na een forse medische fout wat mij een levenslange handicap heeft opgeleverd. Mijn man heeft een ernstig ongeluk gehad en daar verliep de behandeling ook niet zoals afgesproken was. Het is dat ik er bovenop zat en stond op een andere behandeling zodat hij geen blijvend letsel heeft overgehouden. Dat komt mede doordat je na een ongeval vaak geen vaste behandelaar meer hebt. Nog zo'n fijne "verbetering" in de zorg. In het medisch circuit moet je vooral zelf alert zijn. Gelukkig heb ik een paramedische achtergrond dus laat ik me niet met een kluitje in het riet sturen.
Mijn standpunt in deze blijft een duidelijk nee! Huisartsen moedigen het aan, zeker bij (medicatie) allergie of meerdere aandoeningen. Zolang het niet veilig is en iedereen in de zorg mijn dossier in kan zien, blijft het nee en neem ik mijn eigen maatregelen!

----------


## meneereddie

Verezekeraars moeten er vanaf bijven, maar artsen moeten overal in het land met jouw toestemming je medische gegevens kunnen opvragen.

----------

